# Heavenly Peace Angel *Fluffy pics!*



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

A 2nd Freshener American Alpine

She's on day 148 tonight, and her udder is TIGHT, it's not the best I've seen, but she milked a gallon a day as an FF...so milk is good. She's bred to my Alpine buck. 
Her ligs have been fluctuating for the past week, and she's had a bit of goo for the past 3 days.
she's really uncomfortable! Shes looks like she'll kid with twins.. (hopefully GIRLS! hehehehe) 

Anyway, she's quietly munching on cud and hopefully I wont go too crazy waiting. 
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

I'm a  but with Tea! LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

I take it you're hoping for girls? :chin:  Sounds like she will be going very soon! Waiting for babies in the only spectator sport I enjoy.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

LOL thanks.. yah...doelings please!

I'll get you guys some pictures from tonight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

I was gonna say..where are those pictures? hehe  Here's hoping for an easy kidding and DOELINGS


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*










This is her from day 142..she wasnt being cooperative tonight at all! lol.
her breathing is shallow-er now too. but still munching on hay!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

Awww Katrina she is too cute! I just adore her face! and I love her markings! What a beauty!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

Sounds like she's in early stages of labor! And I agree with Hoosier, her markings are really nice (especially that black on her back). Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

thanks!
yup shes adorable, if only she had black on her legs, then shes be Really sharp!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

ligs are gone as of 10:30pm ak time


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

Good luck on an easy kidding & healthy kiddos!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

thanks!
still nothing though, just her laying around and eating. hehe....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

She is a nice Doe....  sounds like.... she is getting closer... but... not there yet.... :wink:

Here is to :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

She's waiting until you think 'oh all is well' and then she's gonna get busy when you least expect it LOL Honor that doe code!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

Oooohhhh, how exciting. I have alpines too and your girl is stunning. Very beautiful. I hope she gives you lots of girls......... Keep us updated......I'll check back often.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*



> She's waiting until you think 'oh all is well' and then she's gonna get busy when you least expect it LOL Honor that doe code


 I agree. she in the pic... is like...."What you lookin at"? HeHe... :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

thanks all!
shes gotta pop!

alpines = awesome coloring!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

:hi5: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

ok so tonight may be the night!
she's got a F-U-L-L udder, ligs were tight this morning and now loose and mushy, posty and very restless. up and down a lot...but of course this girls appetite will never waver! 
pics soon  and hopefully kids! 
If she waits until 12:01 I'll have Valentines Babies!  hehe


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

Exciting! Two more hours and you can have Valentine babies! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

How's she doing? Any kids yet? Sooo cool if she has them today! Lots of fun naming the kids!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel.*

omg Angel!
I got up every 2 hours last night. Nothing!
Her ligs are totaly gone now, udder is bustin', posty, and dropped even more. just no discharge (though last year a few of mine just presented a bubble.)
I'd upload some pictures but my camera is out in the kidding barn still. -whoops-

please...today!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**










Day 152.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Oh my... she does look quite ready.... :shocked: :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

:laugh: I'm glad I'm not the only one with goats keeping me up all night! The size of her udder makes me hurt, oh my. I can't believe she hasn't had them yet!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

OMG I am with you Aimee! Seeing that udder makes me wince LOL!!! But she sure has a beautiful udder! Just soooo full!! Co'mon mama get them babies out! We're waiting!!! LOL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Yep. we're waiting. Lovely big udder for a FF. I can hardly wait. My girl wasn't showing any signs of delivering when I went to bed that night and there was a baby all clean and dry when I checked in the next morning. Wasn't due for a couple weeks either. So they can slip them out on you.....lol....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

she's a 2nd freshener. 
tick tock tick tock!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Oooops, sorry about that. how are things looking???? Tonight maybe???


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

ligs are very mushy around her tailhead.
dropped even more 

think pink!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Here's to :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Wow, nice goat. I love Alpies!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Oh Heavenly Peace Angel...lay'en there in yer kidd'en stall...won't you deliver them two beautiful does...so that I can finally go to sleep and stop think'en about you and Katrina...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Any updates??????


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

same as last night! I'm headed out to school now.. but I've got a friend checking on her and I can leave at anytime.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

So frustrating ...I know.... :hug: :hair:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Wow she's really holding out! I thought for sure when I logged in a few minutes ago that I'd read about her kidding!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

When the heck is school over?! :hair:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

LOL!
school is out at 1:50 haha

ok well, no kids

but I let her out with the rest of the herd for a 'romp around the yard' man these preggo goats can move fast! she got to run around and butt heads with eureka and pandora for an hour too. maybe this will stimulate her?? lol I hope so!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

No news huh? She's so pretty. I can't wait to see what her babes look like! I'm going crazy waiting for babies to show up. I wanna see more!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Was she bred to an Alpine??


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

yup, she was bred to my buck, PB American Alpine 
i took pics.. i'll post em soon


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

oh goodie.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

yawn.
well she has a but more goo tonight  more yellowish than amber tho


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Any news yet?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Isn't there a "max capacity" on udder engorgement? :laugh: I think somebody forgot to tell your girl that! Hopefully the increased discharge means she'll be having babies very soon. I can't believe she's still holding on to them!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

day 155 folks! LOL Still nothing!

I think shes waiting for a full moon, http://www.goatworld.com/articles/behav ... ases.shtml
It's on friday. so I think shes going to wait it out!

oh,, and a question, I did her hooves yesterday and my friend holding her noticed she had a couple lice (EWW) so, what can I use on a doe this late in pregnancy?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

I don't have the answer to that....I am sure someone will. I was even afraid to trim my girls hooves so close to her due date. I had to wait it out..... I hope your girl gives you beautiful girls. I'll be waiting.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

You can use Ivermectin (NOT plus) we had the same issue, and did our preggers and they were fine, and NO MORE unwanted critters! :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Ivermectin only treats a certain lice right? I know I asked this a while back worried about external parasites. I'm having a moment so I can't think of what they said to use LOL!!! I ended up using something like seven dust and dusting everyone, but you don't wanna do that with a doe who is due...
I know Stacey told me to use VetRX, so maybe that would be safe to use? She told me to use it like you use front line on a dog/cat.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

VetRX would be good, but I don't have any
Ivermectin 1% inj. treats biting but not sucking lice (or is it the other way around LOL!)
Ivermectin PLUS treats both I believe..but as Tisie said..no preggos!

I used 5cc of permectrin II (no info on pregnant goats) 50/50 with mineral oil..down her back. she stood still for it so (usually she doesn't like being petted and loved on).
Hopefully it works!.. I just dont like using chemicals on goats that I will be milking...or eating.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Hmmm, not sure? I think it is only one kind of mite that it gets? Anywho found an article that is pretty interesting, with some info!

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/ ... Smith.html


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Wow that's a great article Tisie! Thanks!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added*

Seriously Heavenly Peace Angel...11:45pm AK time... tonight maybe?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

i dont know honestly
I give up!
I've gotten to the point where she gets checked on few times a day instead of every hour..ZZZzZZzzZZzzzzZZZZZzz


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

It does get discouraging.... :doh:

sometimes when ...we give up ...they pop...because they know ...we aren't watching.... :wink:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

It's the Does Code Of Honor - to a T!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

yeah really, my friend said "Maybe if you quit stalking her, she'll have em"

true!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

Are you giving her any extra treats? Anything extra? Stop. Don't do it! She'll hold those kids in even longer LOL!! Sorry...that's all I can come up with as to why she's waiting


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *Pics Added**

SHE'S Finally in LABOR! 
hehe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

WOOHOOO!!!!!!! Gooooo Angel!!! I am so happy for you Katrina! I hope everything goes smoothly and we see some baby pics soon!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

I will try to get pics of the birth, im out in the barn right now.. shes pacing around, muttering, and contractions every few minutes.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

:leap: :clap: Come on full moon babies! YIPPEE!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

two boys! one looks like mama, the other like daddy  
I got to pull both


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

Wow!

CONGRATS


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

:leap: Whoo hooo Congrats on two healthy :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

Awesome!  I lost track. What day is it for her? I can't wait to see! Is she doing good?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

Awww Congrats!!! I can't wait to see some pics!!! She was waiting for the full moon!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**

day 156! lol, two Healthy bucklings! i got pics of the beginning of the delivery and afterward


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

PICTURE OVERLOAD!

:leap:

1st kid, " Last Frontier Bow Strike "




























2nd kid "Last Frontier Bright Point"




























AWWWW! :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Awwwww indeed! They are beautiful! I love the first pic of the 2nd one, he looks like he's just layin back and chillin' hehe  Congrats again Katrina they are just too adorable!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Oh My Gosh the nose is so darn cute on that second boy. Squee..... Congrats they look great.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

:dance: They are gorgeous, Katrina! I don't know if it's just the pictures, but they both look like they are huge. Birth weights? The one laying back in the grass especially looks like at least a 10 pounder! Congratulations, very nice kids.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Beautiful! Plus that was a very long wait! Happy they were born safely and well. Is it very cold there?

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Finally! They are so cute - they look like they were worth the weight!

Congratulations!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Does...um....Does Point have wattes??

CONGRATS!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Very nice Katrina....so cute....congrats... :thumb: now you can get some... :ZZZ:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Oh I love them both! You sure know how to take good pics! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Ohhhhhh, goodie. Nice healthy delivery. What beautiful boys....I wish I was close, I need a nice buck to upgrade my few does. Congratulations....... Great pics by the way. It would be fun to paint one of them.......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I have to say that it's about time she showed you those kids!! Cute little boys too


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

thanks everyone! 
they're now dried off and fluffy. I'll get pics up ASAP!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

:greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Does...um....Does Point have wattes??


Looks that way doesn't it?

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

yup, points got wattles


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

Vary nice they look really good. It is weird to see dairy kids from you since I am used to the boer kids.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heavenly Peace Angel *IN LABOR!**KIDDED!***

yeah I know! These are the first dairy kids born at my place. 
I'm estimating they're weight at 9lbs (point) and 11lbs (Bow)...I need to find my fish scale! somewhere in our shop that's getting Sheetrock.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I KNEW I SAW THOSE ADORABLE WATTLES!!!

haha Point is super cute!

Both ARE CUTE!!

Congrats


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha yes, Bright Point is SUPER crazy.. Bow is laid back and would rather hang out with mom


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SOOOO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so adorable! I love that second to last pic, he is like, hey what's that? Too cute  Congrats on such handsome boys Katrina!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwwwe CUTE!!!! geez she made ya wait long enough!! Congrats!!


----------

